# Audacious theme collection



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 7, 2011)

I created a list of a lot and really nice audacious skins.
I hope you will like them.
Download / Mirror

Also 3 themes that I found now.

1 , 2 , 3

*PS: The collection will be updated with new and better skins *


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting this....
It just reminded me what I forgot this morning...
I wanted to install audacious to check it's progress


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the GTK theme (default)
It reminds foobar2000:
http://www.foobar2000.org/images/img/main-simple.png


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 7, 2011)

For me Bluepad and the sony are the best themes


----------

